# Need some load data



## S lKlingler (Apr 25, 2011)

I need some loads for a compensated 45 with a Schuemann barrel. I don't know much about getting a proper load for making a comp work and I some help I have several powders here. VV350, vv310, Titegroup, Clays, 700x


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut,
have a look at this link.

http://www.handloads.com/

Hope it helps.


----------

